# My cat craps in my other cat's bed



## Kitten_lover (Jun 19, 2010)

Is this normal, and the I saw the other cat just sleeping in the crap the other night, I felt so sorry for it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

We need more information.

How old are your cats? 

How long have they been with you, and how long have they been together?

Male or female?

Are they spayed/neutered?

When was their last vet check up/deworming?

Where do you keep the litter boxes, how many boxes do you have, and do you keep them clean?

PS try not to think of your cats as "it". they aren't inanimate objects.


----------



## Kitten_lover (Jun 19, 2010)

We need more information.

How old are your cats?

*7 and 5*

How long have they been with you, and how long have they been together?

*since kittens*

Male or female?

*male*

Are they spayed/neutered?

*yes*

When was their last vet check up/deworming?

*last month*

Where do you keep the litter boxes, how many boxes do you have, and do you keep them clean?

*naturally they are kept clean but they rarely use them since they go out all the time*

PS try not to think of your cats as "it". they aren't inanimate objects.

*being of the neuter gender they are 'it'.*


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

There is no such thing as "the neuter gender", cats are male or female, he or she, not in between once they're neutered! :lol:


----------



## Kitten_lover (Jun 19, 2010)

KathyM said:


> There is no such thing as "the neuter gender", cats are male or female, he or she, not in between once they're neutered! :lol:


That depends on perspective. Language tells us there is a neuter gender and that is to refer to something that is neither male nor female.

Anyhow please post on topic.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

So by neutering you remove the male or female chromosomes, or hormones? Nah 

I have to say every time I see the thread title of this thread I laugh. Such tact 

I have no answers on the 'crapping' problem unfortunately. But I do have a few more question that might help ...

When you took the cat to the vets was this problem happening at the time, and did you ask your vet what might be causing it?

Is the 'crap' firm or runny?

One thing you could try that might stop the problem, is washing all the cat bedding (including the bed if possible, if it's plastic you can wash it down too) with Bio washing powder/liquid a couple of times. This will neutralise any smells which might be making the cat go back after a possible accident, to 'crap', thus making it a problem. It could possibly be that your cat dropped a clingon quite innocently to begin with, but once the smell is there ....


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry, I just thought the title was funny and it would be something my older cat Ezzie would do to Mortimer's bed as she gets really pe'ed off with him!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes deffo some behavioural issuses here. Has anything changed in the house ? New bed ? New litter ? cat seeking attention ?

i would add more litter trays and try a diffuser, you could have "it" checked over by the vet to ensure "it" has nothing making "it" have the scoots.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

KathyM said:


> There is no such thing as "the neuter gender", cats are male or female, he or she, not in between once they're neutered! :lol:





Aurelia said:


> So by neutering you remove the male or female chromosomes, or hormones? Nah
> 
> .


Yep, that's the sum of it. Removing sex organs does not remove gender.

I had to have a complete hysterectomy when I was 27, and I am still she.


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

The only way to solve the problem is to wash and wash and wash. There are some strange things in the cat's behavior that nobody can explain. As for my cats, Vaska - the male cat - was neutered in the age of 9 months, but his behaviour is the same as a normal natural male cat. The other one who was not neutered, never do such things as Vaska does. I also have a female cat who sprayes! She is also sterilized.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Kitten_lover said:


> Is this normal, and the I saw the other cat just sleeping in the crap the other night, I felt so sorry for it.


I'm sorry but why did you let your cat sleep in the poop????


----------



## Kitten_lover (Jun 19, 2010)

The Twins said:


> I'm sorry but why did you let your cat sleep in the poop????


because it was fun.


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

Troll


----------

